
Corporate America Chases the Mythical Millennial - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/26/technology/corporate-america-chases-the-mythical-millennial.html
======
pigpaws
this article made no sense. It tells 'us' not to pigeonhole or stereotype
millennials, and then goes on to pigeonhole and stereotype millennials.

They aren't A, B, or C, because they're X, Y, and Z. they don't fit into
_this_ mold, because they fit into _that_ mold. I think they forgot how to
newspaper.

